# Need to re-home my adult Weimaraner



## Smokie (27 December 2013)

Hello all,

Really hoping that somebody may be able to help me re-home my beautiful Weimy girl. 

Her name is Smokie and she will be 9 yrs old in March 2014. She has been our loyal, loving family pet since a few weeks old. 

We have a daughter who is 3.5 yrs old and also have 3 cats. She adores two of the cats and has a bit of a love/hate relationship with the third. She also adores my daughter. 

Sadly a few days ago, the dog was fast asleep in her bed and my daughter scratched her stomach and caught one of her teats, the dog woke from her sleep with a yelp and caught my daughters cheek.

She has never bitten anybody or shown any kind of aggression in the nearly 9 yrs we have had her, but as a Mother I just cannot take the chance going forward as children will always do things they should not do.

My husband and I have come to the heartbreaking decision that we will have to find another loving home for her.

If anybody can help me then please do contact me as we are desperate to see her find a loving home. I absolutely CANNOT put her in a rescue home in the meantime as it would kill her and us.

Any help or advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2013)

Smokie said:



			Sadly a few days ago, the dog was fast asleep in her bed and my daughter scratched her stomach and caught one of her teats, the dog woke from her sleep with a yelp and caught my daughters cheek.
		
Click to expand...

 I would be treating this an a one off. I imagine that your daughter has learnt her lesson about surprising a dog whilst it is asleep, so look on it as an opportunity to educate her about behaving with consideration amongst animals.

We had two dogs when our boys were young (birth onwards), and it was an absolute rule that the children never, ever disturbed the dogs whilst they were in their baskets. It also meant that the  dogs both knew that if they had enough of being played with, they could signal 'game over' by heading to their beds.


----------



## Sandstone1 (27 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			I would be treating this an a one off. I imagine that your daughter has learnt her lesson about surprising a dog whilst it is asleep, so look on it as an opportunity to educate her about behaving with consideration amongst animals.

We had two dogs when our boys were young (birth onwards), and it was an absolute rule that the children never, ever disturbed the dogs whilst they were in their baskets. It also meant that the  dogs both knew that if they had enough of being played with, they could signal 'game over' by heading to their beds.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it was hardly the dogs fault.


----------



## Follysmum (27 December 2013)

I would say the dog was shocked, half asleep and was just a quick reaction.  I certainly would not rehome by beloved pet after 9 yrs of being loyal because of one isolated incident.


----------



## SusieT (27 December 2013)

Sorry but this is totally your fault not the dogs or hers. Separate them when the dog is asleeep


----------



## NeverSayNever (27 December 2013)

poor bloomin dog   you need to learn to manage both your child and your dog. Its not rocket science. Just make some changes. 

 - control your child 
 - create a safe space for your dog where said child can&#8217;t bother her, crate train her if you can so she can  sleep in peace, or make use of a utility room area or hallway using baby gates.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

The OP was not asking for opinions or dog training advice.  The decision is hers and hers alone.  Does the breed society have a rehoming scheme.


----------



## ladyt25 (27 December 2013)

Bit of an overreaction for a nothing incident! Why should the dog have to be punished for something your child did? Your child is of an age where they can understand and need to be taught how to act around and treat animals - specifically dogs. Surely it's not that difficult to manage the situation?


----------



## NeverSayNever (27 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			The OP was not asking for opinions or dog training advice.  The decision is hers and hers alone.  Does the breed society have a rehoming scheme.
		
Click to expand...

&#8220;help or advice gratefully received"


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

NeverSeenSanta said:



			&#8220;help or advice gratefully received"
		
Click to expand...

yes, regarding rehoming, not questioning her management or decision.


----------



## {97702} (27 December 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			Bit of an overreaction for a nothing incident! Why should the dog have to be punished for something your child did? Your child is of an age where they can understand and need to be taught how to act around and treat animals - specifically dogs. Surely it's not that difficult to manage the situation?
		
Click to expand...

I had to walk away from this thread and come back when others had replied - this, but I would have put it a lot more forcefully than ladyt25 did.  I was brought up with boxers, which are a guarding breed, there was never a single incident because I was taught to respect the dogs and treat them properly.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			yes, regarding rehoming, not questioning her management or decision.
		
Click to expand...

 I read it as more open ended than that. However, if there is any doubt in the OPs mind as to whether a similar event can be prevented, then yes the dog should be re homed. I'm afraid that I have no knowledge of the best way to go about that.

If either of our dogs had shown any sign of aggression to our lads, then they would have been moved on sharpish. It's just that this incident, as described by the OP, sounds like more of an unfortunate accident.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

I actually agree with everything that has been said, but it has to be remembered we all have different home environments, (my house has no doors internally so I could not separate a dog and a child).  Equally views on animal safety and views on what is or is not acceptable behaviour will always differ.  No animal is 100% trustworthy and accident or not if the owners cannot cope with the situation their decision has to be respected.

Many many years ago a friend was fatally bucked off her horse.  Her husband turned to me to get rid of the horse.  I asked him what he wanted me to do, expecting to hear give it away/sell it making sure the horse left the area.  I was stunned with the two word reply - shoot it.  I did not question the decision and never have. 

When our nearest and dearest are potentially or actually in danger we will all react differently I guess.


----------



## mightymammoth (27 December 2013)

http://www.weimaraner-rescue.org.uk/

http://www.weimaranerclubofgreatbritain.org.uk/index.php/rescue


----------



## JillA (27 December 2013)

Was the dog sleeping after a meal? Because it is recognised that they can be especially grumpy in those circumstances, (sleepy with a full stomach) and if she is the beloved family pet described, then there are ways to keep small children away and safe at those particularly sensitive times. TBH, rather than rehome the dog, I would teach the child to respect the dog, as a useful life lesson, and to safeguard her from strangers' dogs she might meet at any time.


----------



## Bestdogdash (27 December 2013)

Op - may I urge you to re-consider and not do something that you may later regret? It seems that the dog was taken by complete surprise and this is a one off incident. Apart from anything else, it has probably taught your daughter that disturbing a sleeping dog is a bad idea and that in itself is a good thing, surely ? Imagine if she did this to a strange dog and the reaction was a bite, not just a catch with a paw? Your daughter is 3.5, and old enough to talk this through with and to explain why Smokie reacted as she did. Give the dog another chance, she sounds wonderful - sending her away would be so upsetting for her, especially as she hasn't done anything wrong. 

If you are determined, I may know someone who would offer her a delightful home, but still think you are reacting out of shock and panic at the moment, which is understandable of course.


----------



## Elsbells (27 December 2013)

I did something smilar when my daughter was newborn OP. I have always regretted it and I know now that it was my protective instinct overpowering my senses, rather than my taking a logical decision.

I'd take a breath and calm down first, then if your certain you still want to rehome her, do so. Good luck.


----------



## weaselwords (27 December 2013)

Try the breed rescues.  They aren't a breed who take very well to rehoming,  in my experience, but she may settle more easily than my bitch, who has taken a long time to find her confidence with us.


----------



## Teaselmeg (27 December 2013)

I agree with some of the others, this sounds like an unfortunate incident, if the dog has been fine for 9 years and ok with your child until this point.  I would:

1. Get the dog checked out by a vet, there may be a medical reason why she was a bit sharp with your child.

2. If all ok at the vets, then get a behaviourist in to assess the situation and give you advice on how to manage the situation and show you stress signals in dogs. Children need to learn to respect a dogs space and rest time.

3. If you are dead set on rehoming, then bare in mind that rescues are full to bursting at this time of the year, with lots of dogs that have not 'gone for' a child. She will be very hard to rehome because of this incident and also her age. Those country homes with fields to run in and no children or other dogs that people want their dog to be rehomed to are pretty much non existent, her rehoming options are very limited.

It would be great if you could try 1 and 2 first. I fully appreciate that you are shocked by what has happened, but after 9 years, maybe at least give them a go before turning her world upside down.


----------



## s4sugar (27 December 2013)

I agree with most of the above posters. 
This is a case where training is called for - of the child and of parenting skills as in why was the child allowed to hurt the dog?
It doesn't sound like an attack but a startled jump up.
The proverb "let sleeping dogs lie" became so for a reason and there is no reason to punish a dog when it has shown no aggression. Hopefully the child has learned a lesson. 
If you do rehome this dog please consider rehoming the cats too before the inevitable accidental scratch happens & don't ever get another pet.


----------



## Elsiecat (27 December 2013)

Please reconsider.
The only person at fault here were those supervising the baby. Accidents happen - no one intended this! Your dog was probably just as shocked as everybody. 
Such a sad situation 

ETA: Also agree with S4ugar - what happens if the cats scratch the baby?


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 December 2013)

Smokie any dog in that situation might well have reacted more forcefully, I think your dog showed remarkable restraint. I like many others have never had a problem with dogs and children because they are taught to respect the dogs from an early age. Because you have  not taught your child to respect the dog she is going to pay the price for your failure. If you really cant bring yourself to keep the dog and change your management then have her pts, at 9yrs old she could sit in rescue kennels for months and her future would be uncertain, pts would be kindest for her  and as S4sugar said dont get another one. Dont be tempted to put her on Preloved or Gumtree,she might find a home and salve your conscience but you would be lucky to find out what happens to her after that.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 December 2013)

I read the thread heading,  and thought "Oh Dear,  someone's in for a rough ride"!!

Children need to learn that dogs on their beds are out of bounds,  and the best person to explain that to the child,  is the dog.  The child wasn't injured,  the dog got a fright,  and that's probably about it.  Live through it and allow your child to learn a lesson.  

It isn't the end of the world,  and had your dog intended doing damage,  then she would have done so.  Your little one has learned a valuable lesson,  and it was free!

Alec.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (27 December 2013)

I have to wonder whether this was a wind up? New poster now not replying? I hope so.
Poor poor dog, I hope she doesn't get turfed out. Sorry OP but if you are genuine I think you are over -reacting.


----------



## Apercrumbie (27 December 2013)

Please, please, please reconsider.  From your description her reaction wasn't aggressive and was simply unlucky.  It is up to YOU to manage your daughter and explain her that she shouldn't disturb a sleeping dog - I know 2 year olds who can easily grasp this.  Whether or not you keep the dog, you need to educate your daughter better.


----------



## ladyt25 (27 December 2013)

Dizzykizzy said:



			I have to wonder whether this was a wind up? New poster now not replying? I hope so.
Poor poor dog, I hope she doesn't get turfed out. Sorry OP but if you are genuine I think you are over -reacting.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is likely seeing as they've not reappeared!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (27 December 2013)

Personally I would re-home the child! The dog gets re-homed because your child annoyed it when it was sleeping?! Poor dog. Ever heard the expression 'let sleeping dogs lie' ? Dogs seem disposable to some people. Very sad.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2013)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Personally I would re-home the child!
		
Click to expand...

Good heavens, think of all the paperwork!


----------



## paulineh (27 December 2013)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Personally I would re-home the child!.
		
Click to expand...


What a good idea.


----------



## Pamfyson (27 December 2013)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Personally I would re-home the child! .
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Poor dog.


----------



## Allfourfeet (28 December 2013)

I don't usually reply to threads but this one made me want too. I agree with the majority that you need to set boundaries with your child. This happened to me st 4/5 years old, always had dogs and at the time had the friendliest boxer in the world. Dog was sleeping on the floor next for he sofa, and I was playing, and thought it acceptable to roll onto the poor dog. Needless to say I gave the poor thing a huge fright and he snapped at me. My mum and dad witnessed the whole thing and I got royally told and and I quote "I hope that taught you a lesson" I'm telling you now, I never made that mistake again, and funnily enough the dog never snapped or even growled for the rest of his life, and in return I respect every dog and even to this day, I still never bother my own dogs whilst sleeping! Give the poor dog a break, I don't know about her but if someone hurt me whilst sleeping I'm not sure I'd be too pleased!


----------



## Bedlam (28 December 2013)

victoria1980x said:



http://www.weimaraner-rescue.org.uk/

http://www.weimaranerclubofgreatbritain.org.uk/index.php/rescue

Click to expand...

Well done HHO! My gut feeling is that OP was a genuine poster with a genuine concern about her dog and child. A few (a very few) replied gave her useful info on breed rescue organisations. Most just told her that she is a rubbish parent.

Thank heavens we are all so wise and knowledgeable. 

I'm not surprised OP hasn't come back, and I really hope that her dog and child are OK.


----------



## Zero00000 (28 December 2013)

I have not read all the replies but we had an elderly staffy girl, she was losing her sight and hearing she had bad arthritis and could no longer be taken out for a walk, she was 12yo, it was getting to the stage my 2yo, was startling her, this slowly worsened until she got very close to his face, I didn't want to remember my baby girl as the 'dog that scared my babies face/killed my child'

So we spoke to our vet, took her for long walk, and my mum and brother took her to the vets, whilst I sat on a freezing cold beach blubbering like a big baby, 

I could never have rehomed her, we had her from 8 weeks old, she had always been such a playful loyal companion, but she was an old girl, and we owed it to her to give he a dignified end, not one for sad and upsetting reasons because we couldnt read the signs.

Good luck OP, I hope you can arrange something more suited to you and your companion

ETA - dog & child were always supervised, my children have been around dogs/cats from birth and incidents were not from sleeping, but general day to day activities.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 December 2013)

Bedlam said:



			Well done HHO! My gut feeling is that OP was a genuine poster with a genuine concern about her dog and child. ........
		
Click to expand...

This Horse and Hound Forum is rapidly acquiring its very own Mumsnet section,  to be previously known as AAD.

Alec.


----------



## Booboos (28 December 2013)

Realistically the chances of an older dog finding a new home, especially with a history of having snapped at a child, are very, very low. Do try the breed specific rescues and see what they say but I'd be surprised if there is a good home waiting out there to take your dog.

How do you manage the dog-toddler situation? Do you have stair gates/room dividers to keep the two apart? At 3.5yo your child should be able to understand some rules about the dog. Can you separate the two when either gets a bit too excited?


----------



## Dry Rot (28 December 2013)

I wonder how old the saying is to "Let sleeping dogs lie"?

Nothing constructive to the OP to offer but others read these posts. Children think and reason differently to adults.

A mother wanted to warn her child about meddling with the dog so she opened it's mouth and showed the child it's teeth and explained what damage they could do.  The next visitor who came to the house was taken by the child to the dog where she carefully lifted a lip to show the visitor what massive teeth the dog had!

Speaking personally, no dog has ever bitten me twice. If it was someone else's dog, I made sure to keep out of it's way so there was no next time. If it was my own, well, that's a different story, but I'd make sure it never bit anyone else. This thread demonstrates why I would never take on a rescue. Sorry about that.


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2013)

If our child had done something to the dog while it was sleeping that resulted in the dog snapping the child would have been told off by us as well.

You say your toddler scratched her nipple? So either you were leaning over watching or it was a bad enough scratch to leave a mark. I would have snapped too I'm afriad.

I would have the dog PTS if you cannot keep it, poor thing deserves better than the Preloved future.


----------



## {97702} (28 December 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Speaking personally, no dog has ever bitten me twice. If it was someone else's dog, I made sure to keep out of it's way so there was no next time. If it was my own, well, that's a different story, but I'd make sure it never bit anyone else. This thread demonstrates why I would never take on a rescue. Sorry about that.
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would you not take on a rescue based on this thread?  This dog had been owned from a puppy and had simply reacted to a child behaving completely inappropriately, it had not shown any aggression nor had it bitten the child.

As for Bedlam's comment - not wise and knowledgeable, I just use common sense!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

Agree with others major over reaction on OP's part the child caused the issue there not the dog, or you could say the parent caused the issue by not keeping an eye on said child.

If that was the only thing the dogs has done wrong in 9 years I would take it, sounds like a cracking pet and I love Weimaraners, handsome energetic fun dogs. Having had setters, Springers, collies and CKC's all in the house with my mother being a nanny and us being small they all in their times saw small kids even babies and we never had an incident and Im now 30.

Please OP reconsider the dog did nothing wrong.


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 December 2013)

I'm on the side of keeping the dog also...trying to rehome an elderly dog, an action which could cause her a lot of distress after a lifetime in the same home, in the mouth of the New Year, when the UK already awash with unwanted or discarded dogs, is a bit of an ask.
If you really find you cannot trust her I would PTS.


----------



## JillA (28 December 2013)

You all saw my post, I was very much of the opinion it wasn't the dogs fault, and still am. But I have messaged the OP, and subsequently spoken to her on the phone and it is a more complicated and distressing situation than it would appear. So - any CONSTRUCTIVE ideas anyone please, not more condemnation- she asked for ideas as to how to rehome, not for your thoughts on what a bad owner she is. Let's help her get it sorted if we can?


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 December 2013)

Fair do's, JillA.

Can the dog be rehomed with another dog? Can we have a rough idea of the dog's current location? People can then put their thinking caps on and see what suggestions we can come up with.

Eta. I am not familiar with weimaraners so any guidance to novices like me would be welcome.


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 December 2013)

I never criticised her parenting or her handling? Best Dog Dash has already said she may know someone, up the thread a bit....


----------



## Amymay (28 December 2013)

Wish I could help op.

Good luck.


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 December 2013)

I haven't commented before as my thoughts were the same as most others.  However, I would suggest contacting the breed rescues as linked above, and see if they consider she has a chance of finding the right home.  If, as I fear, they are unable to help then I would pts.  Although not ancient 9 is quite old to be rehoming a dog of a breed which I understand to be quite sensitive.


----------



## JillA (28 December 2013)

Current location is south Midlands - I can't be more specific as I haven't ask OP's agreement to say any more than that.


----------



## {97702} (28 December 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			I haven't commented before as my thoughts were the same as most others.  However, I would suggest contacting the breed rescues as linked above, and see if they consider she has a chance of finding the right home.  If, as I fear, they are unable to help then I would pts.  Although not ancient 9 is quite old to be rehoming a dog of a breed which I understand to be quite sensitive.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this


----------



## Dry Rot (28 December 2013)

Lévrier;12225043 said:
			
		


			Why on earth would you not take on a rescue based on this thread?  This dog had been owned from a puppy and had simply reacted to a child behaving completely inappropriately, it had not shown any aggression nor had it bitten the child.

As for Bedlam's comment - not wise and knowledgeable, I just use common sense!
		
Click to expand...

I no longer take on rescues because people are selective in what they tell you.

As has been admitted here, the dog will be difficult to re-home, so there is temptation to omit details to "save the dog's life". Do people lie? You betcha! They are even more inclined to miss out essential details when under pressure.

We all have to die sometime. It is just a question of when. It is not the passing but the manner of the passing. Maybe the dog simply snapped instinctively and it was not at fault. Would I take that risk with a child's face? No, I wouldn't.


----------



## {97702} (28 December 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			IWe all have to die sometime. It is just a question of when. It is not the passing but the manner of the passing. Maybe the dog simply snapped instinctively and it was not at fault. Would I take that risk with a child's face? No, I wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

So would you never have a dog in a home with a young child around then?  That is a genuine question, because taking the situation as described in the OP I believe that the dog here reacted in a way that any other dog would do in such a situation.  

As I always say about rescue dogs - it is MY responsibility to ensure that they are not allowed to get into situations where such incidents might occur.


----------



## Dry Rot (28 December 2013)

Lévrier;12225431 said:
			
		


So would you never have a dog in a home with a young child around then?  That is a genuine question, because taking the situation as described in the OP I believe that the dog here reacted in a way that any other dog would do in such a situation.  

As I always say about rescue dogs - it is MY responsibility to ensure that they are not allowed to get into situations where such incidents might occur.
		
Click to expand...

I, too, believe that was a natural reaction for a sleeping dog.

No, I would not totally trust any dog to be left alone with a young child as I know too much about training. 

Animals can be trained to do things that are totally out of character. It is also possible for them to react in ways that are totally out of character if they misinterpret a signal or receive the wrong prompt (as is probable in this case) from instinct.


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 December 2013)

I did comment in agreement with most other posters, its a shame we were not in full knowledge of the facts which is what you now are JillA, I stand by my original comment about pts for all the reasons I gave.


----------



## springtime1331 (28 December 2013)

Sadly, as others have said, if she can't trust the dog then she must do the right thing. Get the vet out and have her PTS at home where she feels safe and comfortable. I personally, have little respect for people who try to pass on old dogs. Take some responsibility and pay to have it done at home, I'm sure the dog is worth the £100 or so it costs for her to have a dignified end.


----------



## ladyt25 (28 December 2013)

Ultimately it sounds like the dog is going to be the one who pays the penalty because of human error (yet again). Sorry, but unless this dog is going out of it's way to attack this child (or indeed anyone), - in which case, seeing as this would appear to be new behaviour then I would suggest something is very wrong with the dog and passing it on is NOT the way forward. Otherwise, on the face of it, it just appears the OP is not controlling the child and/or dog at all.

JillA - it seems you know more to the story than the rest of us. However, if it the dog is worse than has been stated by the OP then surely they should not be looking rehome this dog?


----------



## Alec Swan (28 December 2013)

"MUMSNET" anyone?  This is becoming ever more hilarious.  

I've a bright idea;  Clicker training linked to rewards,  not the dog,  the child. 

I can see me ending up as a forum guru,  much more of this!! 

Alec.


----------



## paulineh (28 December 2013)

I would say OP that if there were more facts to be considered that we the general members do not know of, then it is unfair for us to respond correctly. With the facts you have been given, it seems that the incident was an accident and the dog was not at fault. Quote: Sadly a few days ago, the dog was fast asleep in her bed and my daughter scratched her stomach and caught one of her teats, the dog woke from her sleep with a yelp and caught my daughters cheek. Did the dog bite the child or just caught a blow . If it was more than that we need to know if we are to help


----------



## {97702} (28 December 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			I, too, believe that was a natural reaction for a sleeping dog.

No, I would not totally trust any dog to be left alone with a young child as I know too much about training. 

Animals can be trained to do things that are totally out of character. It is also possible for them to react in ways that are totally out of character if they misinterpret a signal or receive the wrong prompt (as is probable in this case) from instinct.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see - thank you for the explanation, I agree totally


----------



## zigzag (28 December 2013)

I know how you feel OP, I had a GS , however baby was 6 weeks old, dog growled at baby when in car carrier, went for her and would have had her if I hadn't kicked dog out of way, she went to vets an hour later, on vets advice she said she was too old to rehome at age 12. A behaviorist would need 3 months to work with her, in that time baby could be killed... dog was PTS there and then. In your case the child was at fault but I would still PTS , as a sensitive breed she probably is too old to rehome. No way will I have a dog that went for a child, even if the child was at fault. What would happen if the child tripped and fell on the dog, she could have half her face off.  A child is more precious than a dog (and that statement won't go down well here lol)


----------



## s4sugar (28 December 2013)

Zigzag, a dog going for a child is not the same as a dog catching a child when startled. I too would not risk any dog that targeted a child in a home with one & IMO you did the right thing in your case. 
In the OP's case the circumstances we have been told are very different and it sounds like the dog caught the child by accident. 

 IME, & I have been doing breed rescue for many years, once people make up their minds they will get rid of the dog -& I use get rid advisedly, often being less than truthful about their reasons and refusing to pts because they do know it is their fault. (& it costs money)


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2013)

zigzag said:



			A child is more precious than a dog
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is, infinitely so, but if we shoot the pony when it dumps our child and shoot the dog when it nips/bites/whatever because the child has hurt it then we are wrong. Animals are a system of nerves and a brain, just like us, only not usually so complicated. It appears there is more to this story than the OP said originally so I saythe only option is PTS. I doubt what we haven't been told is positive towards the dog or the OP would have said it originally.

A self defence bite is totally different to an attack and any dog that showed signs of attacking would be PTS in the same hour in this house.


----------



## Booboos (28 December 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			"MUMSNET" anyone?  This is becoming ever more hilarious.  

I've a bright idea;  Clicker training linked to rewards,  not the dog,  the child. 

I can see me ending up as a forum guru,  much more of this!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes hillariously enough operant conditioning works on toddlers too, just that most people use things like stickers because they don't want to associate sweets with rewards.


----------



## Spring Feather (28 December 2013)

Poor dog.  I hope a good home can be found for it.


----------



## mightymammoth (28 December 2013)

is there any update on this situation? Jill can you update?


----------



## Alec Swan (28 December 2013)

I too have had a private message from the OP,  and there is nothing to be gained by further speculation.  Sadly,  the OP has had something of a baptism of fire.  My honest view is now,  that the dog should go to meet its maker,  it's the better way.

Alec.


----------



## Amymay (28 December 2013)

zigzag said:



			I know how you feel OP, I had a GS , however baby was 6 weeks old, dog growled at baby when in car carrier, went for her and would have had her if I hadn't kicked dog out of way, she went to vets an hour later, on vets advice she said she was too old to rehome at age 12.
		
Click to expand...

No comparison.


----------



## Amymay (28 December 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I too have had a private message from the OP,  and there is nothing to be gained by further speculation.  Sadly,  the OP has had something of a baptism of fire.  My honest view is now,  that the dog should go to meet its maker,  it's the better way.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

So what is the full story??


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

So let me get this straight, we have been chastised on posting what we have, based on the facts given,  by a member who now has more facts that are different from what the op put?

So did the dog intentionally and with no provocation attack the child? Has there been previous form? Seriously I've had dogs all my life, various different breeds and types but blummin hell unless your going to tell the full facts don't waste peoples time.

If the dog deliberately attacked then PTS.


----------



## Dry Rot (28 December 2013)

I wonder if those reading this have any idea what the working test for hunter-retrievers breeds (of which the W is one) used to be in Germany 70 odd years ago? 

The test was for a general purpose hunter's dog and included the retrieve of a brailed duck from water, follow a blood trail, retrieve of a dead fox (1,000 metres), point and retrieve game (pheasant/hare), etc. and (wait for it!) kill a cat! A German friend announced not so long ago that they still do the test but the retrieve of a dead fox had been reduced to 500 metres!

I'd suggest that the genes are probably still there and not too far below the surface either. Working breeds were never bred to be house pets and, to be fair to the dog, it probably should have been outside in a kennel when not actually doing a job of work. But then I'm a purist.


----------



## Lam (28 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			I would be treating this an a one off. I imagine that your daughter has learnt her lesson about surprising a dog whilst it is asleep, so look on it as an opportunity to educate her about behaving with consideration amongst animals.

We had two dogs when our boys were young (birth onwards), and it was an absolute rule that the children never, ever disturbed the dogs whilst they were in their baskets. It also meant that the  dogs both knew that if they had enough of being played with, they could signal 'game over' by heading to their beds.
		
Click to expand...

I cant agree more than that


----------



## blackcob (28 December 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			I'd suggest that the genes are probably still there and not too far below the surface either.
		
Click to expand...

The genes for retrieving foxes and following blood trails, yes, I see no mention of mauling children. 

And completely irrelevent in relation to the thread but because I cannot settle while Someone Is Wrong On The Internet, there's at least a couple of working breeds historically bred for their usefulness as house pets. Well, tent pets.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			I wonder if those reading this have any idea what the working test for hunter-retrievers breeds (of which the W is one) used to be in Germany 70 odd years ago? 

The test was for a general purpose hunter's dog and included the retrieve of a brailed duck from water, follow a blood trail, retrieve of a dead fox (1,000 metres), point and retrieve game (pheasant/hare), etc. and (wait for it!) kill a cat! A German friend announced not so long ago that they still do the test but the retrieve of a dead fox had been reduced to 500 metres!

I'd suggest that the genes are probably still there and not too far below the surface either. Working breeds were never bred to be house pets and, to be fair to the dog, it probably should have been outside in a kennel when not actually doing a job of work. But then I'm a purist.
		
Click to expand...

Had setters, springers, collies, CKCs (yes toy breed lol ) Labradors, grown up with GSDs, close family bred Rottweilers and staffies I could go on lol.

I prefer active breeds as I collectively call them (although the CKCs were just adorable and did walk for miles  ) with having horses I take them on hacks so they have to have good recall and heeling abilities so yes I would say that I know hunting dogs and I would never let a child wake a sleeping dog. However all my dogs had kids crawl all over them and they got up and left when they had had enough. 

I wouldn't leave a kid alone with any dog.


----------



## Spring Feather (28 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			So let me get this straight, we have been chastised on posting what we have, based on the facts given,  by a member who now has more facts that are different from what the op put?

So did the dog intentionally and with no provocation attack the child? Has there been previous form? Seriously I've had dogs all my life, various different breeds and types but blummin hell unless your going to tell the full facts don't waste peoples time.

If the dog deliberately attacked then PTS.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you.


----------



## Apercrumbie (29 December 2013)

I feel that posters are being unfairly chastised simply because we don't have the full details.  It is all very well to say that we are being overly harsh but with the limited information available no one has been.  If this is a 'baptism of fire' then it is entirely understandable.  A forum of animal lovers is hardly going to take kindly to an animal being rehomed on the basis of one completely avoidable accident.  

OP - apparently this situation is more serious and complicated than your post conveys.  You have been given links to breed rescues.  Personally, I would advertise in a local shop and vet any potential takers as best you can.  If you have found nothing within a certain timeframe I would PTS.  A horrible thing to have to do but given the state of rescue homes it is the kindest thing to do.


----------



## JillA (29 December 2013)

Anyone could have got the full details - I don't know the OP but I did message her suggesting an option or two, and she rang me. 
She (understandably as it turns out!) was reluctant to post her life story on here - when we spoke she was upset enough at having to rehome her beloved family pet but was putting her children first. I personally don't know anyone who has changed their carefully considered mind after being criticised by strangers?
Another kind forum member with more experience of the breed got in touch with me and I passed the contact on, which in turn has led to a long conversation with someone from the breed rescue.  Up to then they had refused to even consider rehoming a dog with a history of aggression to a child regardless of the circumstances. In any breed rescue there are good and bad - I offered to home one on a websiteo f another breed rescue and never even got a response.
Hopefully there is now light at the end of the tunnel - time will tell but there are now a few options. It has been a very difficult decision and with luck it won't turn out to be the most harrowing of all.


----------



## zigzag (29 December 2013)

amymay said:



			No comparison.
		
Click to expand...

Certain parts are, like age of dog to rehome, but anyway all replies are mute as this apparently is not the full story


----------



## Dry Rot (29 December 2013)

Christmas Kia said:



			Had setters, springers, collies, CKCs (yes toy breed lol ) Labradors, grown up with GSDs, close family bred Rottweilers and staffies I could go on lol.

I prefer active breeds as I collectively call them (although the CKCs were just adorable and did walk for miles  ) with having horses I take them on hacks so they have to have good recall and heeling abilities so yes I would say that I know hunting dogs and I would never let a child wake a sleeping dog. However all my dogs had kids crawl all over them and they got up and left when they had had enough. 

I wouldn't leave a kid alone with any dog.

Click to expand...

As you say.


----------



## Booboos (29 December 2013)

I don't really see the point of this thread. If the OP only wanted advice on how to rehome the dog it should be very evident that she should call rescues and get the advice directly. If there is some awful backstory that the OP is not willing to share on the thread but only cryptically to any member who PMs her, why post the thread in the first place?


----------



## Bestdogdash (29 December 2013)

"I'd suggest that the genes are probably still there and not too far below the surface either. Working breeds were never bred to be house pets and, to be fair to the dog, it probably should have been outside in a kennel when not actually doing a job of work. But then I'm a purist.[/QUOTE]



DR - ^^^^^^ What absolute rubbish. Are you seriously suggesting that all Labradors /Spaniels/Pointers/Setters etc are barely disguised child molesters that are too dangerous to be a pet ? Wow.


----------



## Bestdogdash (29 December 2013)

Booboos said:



			I don't really see the point of this thread. If the OP only wanted advice on how to rehome the dog it should be very evident that she should call rescues and get the advice directly. If there is some awful backstory that the OP is not willing to share on the thread but only cryptically to any member who PMs her, why post the thread in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this completely. If there is some other story what's the point of not telling it ? I actually posted to say I may know someone who could offer ( the dog described ) a wonderful home, and indeed she is interested, but have not heard anything from the OP, nor indeed has the OP revisited this page with more info. . Other posters have 'hinted' at 'other issues' which is actually very unhelpful and also a bit pointless. 

Over and out from me - I hope she does the right thing by her loyal pet of nine years, whatever that my be, hard to say as I'm not a mind reader


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2013)

this sort of cryptic mind game when it comes to re-homing dogs, you know 'I tell you one thing you have to read between the lines and guess the rest' is what prevented me from rehoming dogs whilst my children were young and more vunerable, if a dog that you want to re-home has history ANYONE you involve in the whole home finding expedition needs to know the whole truth-if you are not willing to give it on the forum where you are asking for help then you should not post.

as for anyone could have the information if they PM'd the OP are we to do that with every post to get the full story? if so what a waste of time. If you ask for help or advice/opinions on here be prepared to hear things you don't like and take it on the chin and give the full facts not some edited version or any help advice offered is useless anyway


----------



## Alec Swan (29 December 2013)

Booboos said:



			I don't really see the point of this thread. If the OP only wanted advice on how to rehome the dog it should be very evident that she should call rescues and get the advice directly. If there is some awful backstory that the OP is not willing to share on the thread but only cryptically to any member who PMs her, why post the thread in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

And so it would seem.  I also agree with you,  but it's the OP's wish that our conversations will not be repeated,  and that I'm bound to adhere to.  I can say this though,  I suspect that the OP,  is one of those rare people who when in a hole,  has decided to stop digging,  and wisely so in my view.  The initial reactions to the question put,  were not only unhelpful,  but some were a disgrace.  For others to land on the poster,  as they did,  was embarrassing to witness.  Had the opening responses been of a positive nature,  instead of the onslaught which they were,  then further information may well of been forthcoming.

I've also read the views of some to whom previously,  respect was due.  There has been a great deal of hypothesis and some of the suggestions have been bizarre,  at best!  Previously,  it seems to me,  AAD has always been a kindly and reasonable section of this forum.  It seems that this is now changing,  and that's a pity.

Alec.


----------



## Booboos (29 December 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			And so it would seem.  I also agree with you,  but it's the OP's wish that our conversations will not be repeated,  and that I'm bound to adhere to.  I can say this though,  I suspect that the OP,  is one of those rare people who when in a hole,  has decided to stop digging,  and wisely so in my view.  The initial reactions to the question put,  were not only unhelpful,  but some were a disgrace.  For others to land on the poster,  as they did,  was embarrassing to witness.  Had the opening responses been of a positive nature,  instead of the onslaught which they were,  then further information may well of been forthcoming.

I've also read the views of some to whom previously,  respect was due.  There has been a great deal of hypothesis and some of the suggestions have been bizarre,  at best!  Previously,  it seems to me,  AAD has always been a kindly and reasonable section of this forum.  It seems that this is now changing,  and that's a pity.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few people on AAD are involved with rescue organisations, or have rehomed rescue dogs or have worked hard to turn around dogs with behavioural issues so it's understandable if there is a certain amount of frustration with someone who, apparently, wants to rehome an elderly dog after a minor, preventable incident. It sounds callous so it puts people's backs up. If there is more to this story then maybe the rehoming makes more sense, but how are posters to know this? Of course you should not disclose confidential information but the OP should either return and clarify for everyone or re-think the wisdom of posting half a story.


----------



## Amymay (29 December 2013)

Well whatever the story let's hope there's a satisfactory outcome.


----------



## Bestdogdash (29 December 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			And so it would seem.  I also agree with you,  but it's the OP's wish that our conversations will not be repeated,  and that I'm bound to adhere to.  I can say this though,  I suspect that the OP,  is one of those rare people who when in a hole,  has decided to stop digging,  and wisely so in my view.  The initial reactions to the question put,  were not only unhelpful,  but some were a disgrace.  For others to land on the poster,  as they did,  was embarrassing to witness.  Had the opening responses been of a positive nature,  instead of the onslaught which they were,  then further information may well of been forthcoming.

I've also read the views of some to whom previously,  respect was due.  There has been a great deal of hypothesis and some of the suggestions have been bizarre,  at best!  Previously,  it seems to me,  AAD has always been a kindly and reasonable section of this forum.  It seems that this is now changing,  and that's a pity.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec

You will see that I was a very early poster, and if fail to see how my post can be described as anything other than showing understanding and advice and help in rehoming it, so the premise of your post above is flawed. Indeed many of the early posts just basically asked her to reconsider - what's wrong with that ? Any post on any forum opens itself up to comments helpful and otherwise and she did nothing to help her cause by disappearing. 

The OP described as scenario which, to many, was frankly appalling. She was basically saying that a loyal lovely pet of 9 years had to go because of a tiny incident to which it seems she was overreacting out of shock. How else could it be read? How else could it be judged ? You may be one of the wonderful few with 'the full facts' by PMing - well done - but as someone else commented earlier, are we expected to PM every post for 'the real story''? Her post was taken at face value and commented on accordingly. She may not of liked some of the responses but that's how it goes isn't it, given the subject  of the post, on a dog lovers forum.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 December 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			Alec

You will see that I was a very early poster, and if fail to see how my post can be described as anything other than showing understanding and advice and help in rehoming it, so the premise of your post above is flawed. Indeed many of the early posts just basically asked her to reconsider - what's wrong with that ? Any post on any forum opens itself up to comments helpful and otherwise and she did nothing to help her cause by disappearing. 

She was basically saying that a loyal lovely pet of 9 years had to go because of a tiny incident to which it seems she was overreacting out of shock. How else could it be read? How else could it be judged ? You may be one of the wonderful few with 'the full facts' by PMing - well done - but as someone else commented earlier, are we expected to PM every post for 'the real story''?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I was 'first responder' on this thread partly because I could foresee the OP may get a very rough ride on what is the most scary HHO sub forum. I think that she got off pretty lightly compared to what I feared that many comments would be. I posted as a Mum and ordinary dog lover, not as a specialist rehomer or behaviourist.  I fully stand by what I posted then, based on the info given at the time.

If the OP had come back on to tell us there was more to this than she initially posted, then fair enough. Instead a few people seem to be getting pms, leaving the rest of us scratching our heads.

I could actually have been interested in rehoming this dog myself, but we still don't know if she is good with other dogs, along with other missing info.


----------



## Kaylum (29 December 2013)

So has the dog done this before? Or is there another reason for rehoming? Can't help if we don't know the facts?


----------



## Bestdogdash (29 December 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			You really are the biggest **** stirrer on this thread, people like you who run with the hare and hunt with the hounds quickly lose their credibility, your earlier digs at clicker training were hardly helpful and added nothing to this thread. The OP could have been the queen of England for all we know, we still dont know her from Adam so why withold the truth? not all of us are blessed with crystal balls, people lie when they dont get the response they are expecting, its life, Im not saying the OP lied but we were not told the truth in the beginning so draw your own conclusions from that. Anyway you have spoken to the OP and believe what you have been told just like we all did with the information in the opening post, has it occurred to you that even now you may not know the full story so instead as painting yourself whiter than white and the AAD guru take a leaf out of your own book and make sure you are in full receipt of the facts before criticising members of this forum who were only told  one half of a very bizarre and changing story.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## Patterdale (29 December 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			......Had the opening responses been of a positive nature,  instead of the onslaught which they were,  then further information may well of been forthcoming.

......Previously,  it seems to me,  AAD has always been a kindly and reasonable section of this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about the responses. 
With regards to the second part of the quote......has it!? Must say I've never considered AAD to be a particularly kindly section of the forum. 
I was accused of base cruelty for keeping my terrier pups outside in summer, and accused of being a puppy farmer for daring to sell my pups for actual money! Perish the thought! :eek3:
Of the many many responses to my last thread on here I can count the helpful ones on one hand. 
I don't have hands, or feet enough though to count the nasty, accusing and downright rude ones. 

(FWIW, all my puppies bar one are living happily in pet homes and I am in regular contact with the four that were homed close by. They seemed to have survived the ordeal of being cared for by a callous and cold hearted puppy farmer :rolleyes3



amymay said:



			Well whatever the story let's hope there's a satisfactory outcome.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. 
The OP may not have chosen to share her life story with us, but it's hardly anyone's right to demand it and get all sniffy when it's not given. 
Just give then your best wishes and move on.


----------



## Dry Rot (29 December 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			"I'd suggest that the genes are probably still there and not too far below the surface either. Working breeds were never bred to be house pets and, to be fair to the dog, it probably should have been outside in a kennel when not actually doing a job of work. But then I'm a purist.
		
Click to expand...



DR - ^^^^^^ What absolute rubbish. Are you seriously suggesting that all Labradors /Spaniels/Pointers/Setters etc are barely disguised child molesters that are too dangerous to be a pet ? Wow.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I am. Perhaps not all but certainly many. And, if you knew anything about breeding and training, you'd agree with me. 

It depends entirely on the circumstances, which we all hope do not put any animal into a situation where it feels threatened and needing to protect itself. 

I would suggest that 70 years is not long enough to breed out these characteristics entirely -- at least not without a lot of inbreeding and selective culling. But then the documentary "Pedigree Dogs Exposed" claimed that that is happening, so there we go.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			The OP may not have chosen to share her life story with us, but it's hardly anyone's right to demand it and get all sniffy when it's not given. 
Just give then your best wishes and move on.
		
Click to expand...

No life stories required, just a bit more info about the dog. From someone who could have offered her a home, subject to the dog being ok with other dogs, sheep and horses.

Anyhoo, the OP is lying low, so I will bow out now.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (29 December 2013)

Totally agree with Dobiegirl, trying to score brownie points Alec??


----------



## Bestdogdash (29 December 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			DR - ^^^^^^ What absolute rubbish. Are you seriously suggesting that all Labradors /Spaniels/Pointers/Setters etc are barely disguised child molesters that are too dangerous to be a pet ? Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I am. Perhaps not all but certainly many. And, if you knew anything about breeding and training, you'd agree with me. 

It depends entirely on the circumstances, which we all hope do not put any animal into a situation where it feels threatened and needing to protect itself. 

I would suggest that 70 years is not long enough to breed out these characteristics entirely -- at least not without a lot of inbreeding and selective culling. But then the documentary "Pedigree Dogs Exposed" claimed that that is happening, so there we go.[/QUOTE]

Gosh. How do you know the extent of my knowledge ? I have had either a Lab or an English pointer my whole life, that I have bred and trained.  They work the whole season and they are our beloved pets. They live with us, in the house, very happily. I have never known any one of them to have anything other than a fantastic temperament. 

Perhaps you you know some vicious ones, I cannot know, but if you do, as you suggest, perhaps it's the way you treat and train  them, rather than the breeds themselves, as you suggest. Just a thought.


----------



## Patterdale (29 December 2013)

I don't really see why people are seemingly wilfully misunderstanding DRs point. 

Almost ALL breeds which we now regard as pets, have, for many many years been bred specifically to enhance their capabilities at their job, which is often killing small animals of seeking out blood/dead things. 
It is only in a comparatively very short space of years that they have been brought into the house as pets.
As we know, most pet dogs have wonderful natures. But we must never forget that underneath, yes, they ARE capable killers. And NO amount of training will change this base instinct. 

Which is why you should never, EVER leave one alone with small children. 

I fail to see what there is to dispute about that?


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2013)

I was under the impression a weimaraner is a hunt point retrieve dog, therefore NOT bred to kill but to flush game and retrieve to hand without bruising or damaging the quarry- but yes every dog has an ability to injure a human to a greater or lesser degree.


----------



## {97702} (29 December 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			You really are the biggest **** stirrer on this thread, people like you who run with the hare and hunt with the hounds quickly lose their credibility, your earlier digs at clicker training were hardly helpful and added nothing to this thread. The OP could have been the queen of England for all we know, we still dont know her from Adam so why withold the truth? not all of us are blessed with crystal balls, people lie when they dont get the response they are expecting, its life, Im not saying the OP lied but we were not told the truth in the beginning so draw your own conclusions from that. Anyway you have spoken to the OP and believe what you have been told just like we all did with the information in the opening post, has it occurred to you that even now you may not know the full story so instead as painting yourself whiter than white and the AAD guru take a leaf out of your own book and make sure you are in full receipt of the facts before criticising members of this forum who were only told  one half of a very bizarre and changing story.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put Dobiegirl - it now appears that the OP was, to all intent and purposes, an internet troll who was giving us half a story.  That poor dog is all I can say.

And Alec, if you find this area of HHO so reprehensible, please do the right thing and stop posting in here, your ability to set yourself up as a forum guru with expert knowledge on any matter really doesn't work here as your lack of knowledge  is clear every time you post.


----------



## {97702} (29 December 2013)

Booboos said:



			Quite a few people on AAD are involved with rescue organisations, or have rehomed rescue dogs or have worked hard to turn around dogs with behavioural issues so it's understandable if there is a certain amount of frustration with someone who, apparently, wants to rehome an elderly dog after a minor, preventable incident. It sounds callous so it puts people's backs up. If there is more to this story then maybe the rehoming makes more sense, but how are posters to know this? Of course you should not disclose confidential information but the OP should either return and clarify for everyone or re-think the wisdom of posting half a story.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said Booboos


----------



## Spring Feather (29 December 2013)

Okay, I'm going to say it because this thread is annoying the heck out of me.  I would never have a previously good and faithful dog who I'd owned for 9 years killed or rehomed just because it nipped my 3 year old child when she hurt it while it was sleeping.  I do not see that act as a sign of aggression and I find it highly irritating to see posters comparing what the dog did and labelling it an aggressive dog.  If this happened in my household then I would change my animal husbandry so that both dog and child were safe.  

I was nipped on the eyebrow by my collie as a child.  I was probably about 4 or 5 years old and I remember I was hanging all over her and when she nipped me I blooming well deserved it!  What happened next?  I was told off by my parents for pestering the dog and I learned that lesson first hand so I didn't do it again.


----------



## Dry Rot (29 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			I don't really see why people are seemingly wilfully misunderstanding DRs point. 

Almost ALL breeds which we now regard as pets, have, for many many years been bred specifically to enhance their capabilities at their job, which is often killing small animals of seeking out blood/dead things. 
It is only in a comparatively very short space of years that they have been brought into the house as pets.
As we know, most pet dogs have wonderful natures. But we must never forget that underneath, yes, they ARE capable killers. And NO amount of training will change this base instinct. 

Which is why you should never, EVER leave one alone with small children. 

I fail to see what there is to dispute about that?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for putting my point so well. You are better with words than I am and certainly have more patience!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 December 2013)

Smokie said:



			Hello all,

Really hoping that somebody may be able to help me re-home my beautiful Weimy girl. 

Her name is Smokie and she will be 9 yrs old in March 2014. She has been our loyal, loving family pet since a few weeks old. 

We have a daughter who is 3.5 yrs old and also have 3 cats. She adores two of the cats and has a bit of a love/hate relationship with the third. She also adores my daughter. 

Sadly a few days ago, the dog was fast asleep in her bed and my daughter scratched her stomach and caught one of her teats, the dog woke from her sleep with a yelp and caught my daughters cheek.

She has never bitten anybody or shown any kind of aggression in the nearly 9 yrs we have had her, but as a Mother I just cannot take the chance going forward as children will always do things they should not do.

My husband and I have come to the heartbreaking decision that we will have to find another loving home for her.

If anybody can help me then please do contact me as we are desperate to see her find a loving home. I absolutely CANNOT put her in a rescue home in the meantime as it would kill her and us.

Any help or advice would be gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the others, not dogs fault just one of those things.  Just nicely tell your daughter when dogs asleep leave her alone.
A cat would have reacted the same with a scratch,  give girl another chance and when dog asleep keep an extra eye out or  shut the door/ take your daughter with you if you have to leave the room and sleeping dog.


I cannot see the justice sentencing this dog as aggressive or being compare to dogs who are, when all this was  was an accident. The dog didn't bite she nipped her way of telling a human that hurt.   Not saying I am going to rip you to pieces.  This dog has been in the family for years without incident - how many other people can say their cat or dog may have accidentally caught owner's flesh even in a game?


----------



## Honey08 (29 December 2013)

What a strange thread!  OP was never going to get any useful advice when only posting half a story.  Quite frustrating for those that tried to help.  90% of whom weren't rude at all.  Anyway, glad those that sent PMs and got involved have managed to find out the whole story and pointed OP in the right direction for answers or help.

I haven't ever found this section of the forum more friendly than others.  Some times I have felt there are some proper yappy terrier types on here!  Quite amusing really.  They say we are like our dogs!

It would have been nice to have known the whole story and formed an educated opinion from that.  Best of luck to the dog and owner.


----------



## Elsiecat (29 December 2013)

Holly08 said:



			What a strange thread!
		
Click to expand...

You can say that again..


----------



## Alec Swan (29 December 2013)

Dg,  under normal circumstances,  I'd ignore your poorly reasoned argument,  and the only reason for responding is to correct your inaccuracies.  Your offensive and foul temper leave you rather bereft of clear argument.  I'm surprised to see that your satellite disciples are so few,  but none the less,  perhaps correcting you will support your rallying of your little coven. 



Dobiegirl said:



			You really are the biggest **** stirrer on this thread, people like you who run with the hare and hunt with the hounds quickly lose their credibility, your earlier digs at clicker training were hardly helpful and added nothing to this thread. 

*Trouble making was never my intention and I've said and done nothing to give you reason to arrive at such an assumption,  unless of course your hoping to provoke an equally spiteful response.

Your use of the term of running with the hare and hunting with the hounds,  was a rather telling comment.  Perhaps I could point out to you that your support of those who were being needlessly cruel,  overlooks the fact that the OP was asking for help and advice,  and supports the fact that she was being treated harshly.  I understand that to have your way,  and to fail in an argument may well be what has driven you to this rather silly tirade.*

The OP could have been the queen of England for all we know, we still dont know her from Adam so why withold the truth? not all of us are blessed with crystal balls, people lie when they dont get the response they are expecting, its life, Im not saying the OP lied but we were not told the truth in the beginning so draw your own conclusions from that.  Anyway you have spoken to the OP and believe what you have been told just like we all did with the information in the opening post, has it occurred to you that even now you may not know the full story....

*Of course it may be so that I'm not in possession of all the facts,  and it's also possible that I've been lied to.  As a judgement,  I suspect that the lady concerned has told me the truth.

You continue to refer to only knowing half the story,  and as others,  if that's the case,  then what on earth qualifies you to sit in judgement?  Do explain.  You too,  by your own admission don't actually know what happened,  but it hasn't prevented your little tantrum,  has it?*

.... so instead as painting yourself whiter than white and the AAD guru take a leaf out of your own book and make sure you are in full receipt of the facts before criticising members of this forum who were only told  one half of a very bizarre and changing story.

*I've never,  as you rather quaintly say,  "Painted myself whiter than white",  indeed the opposite,  and the reference to being a forum guru was a tongue in cheek remark,  as there are quite enough in AAD who don't enjoy having their proclamations questioned.  Far be it from me to unsettle an established regime. 

I will stand by my criticisms of those who were needlessly aggressive with the OP,  and despite your argument to the contrary,  the "facts"  as you say,  were on the page for all of us to read.*

Click to expand...

As you seem to have applied your own rather distorted views,  and to suit your own ends,  and your own words would lead one to imagine that you have a hidden agenda,  I see little point on further discussion.

Alec.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 December 2013)

Wow I go for dinner and a bath and come back and need popcorn  Really people no need for the nastiness implied or otherwise.

I dont think anyone who said that the dog required another chance was un necessarily harsh on the OP but given that we know half a story by the looks of it I dont know how other the OP expected us to react.

SF put it quite well I think from reading this thread. All we have put are our opinions on what WE would do given the scenario that was put to us, as others have said post this onto a board of dogs lovers and your bound to get a reaction when it has been portrayed that the dog got a fright.

Whether or not that is the case now to me is irrelelvant considering the tangent this has taken. OP whatever your story is, as I personally have switched off to this, I hope you find a suitable resolution that suits both you your kiddie and the dog in question


----------



## ladyt25 (29 December 2013)

Sorry, this thread still comes across to me as a complete joke. Why does someone bother posting half a story which paints them in a bad light (not the dog) and then expect people just to give them advice on rehoming when there is (apparently) no actual reason?
Seemingly there is &#8216;more to the story&#8217; (so we are lead to believe). However,  no one seems willing to divulge what this is. Fine, this is the OP&#8217;s personal life but then this begs the question  as to why they posted in the first place whithout full details? Why not just put something along the lines of &#8220;need to rehome dog due to personal circumstances &#8211; if anyone can help could/give advice, please could they PM me&#8221;. Would have been a lot simpler and would have avoided getting many people&#8217;s backs up as it has.
As it is, this post just comes across as yet another person deciding their dog doesn&#8217;t fit with their life anymore so they&#8217;d like to palm it off on someone else! Is this harsh? Maybe. So shoot me! Maybe I am just fed up hearing from my friend (who works in dog rescue/fostering) of how many elderly dogs and indeed very young pups have been dumped ALREADY this month and this story doesn&#8217;t sound too  dissimilar. With any luck (for the dog) someone on this forum may have the answer to spare it from being destroyed unnecessarily or ending up waiting for months/years for a new home in a rescue.


----------



## Patterdale (29 December 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			Sorry, this thread still comes across to me as a complete joke. Why does someone bother posting half a story which paints them in a bad light (not the dog) and then expect people just to give them advice on rehoming when there is (apparently) no actual reason?.
		
Click to expand...

OP wanted advice on how to best go about responsibly rehoming her dog. Not to be flamed for even suggesting rehoming it. 
For WHATEVER reasons, which are NONE of our business, she has decided to rehome her dog. 
She posted on a dog forum to hopefully get some helpful advice on rehoming from people who know about dogs. 
Instead, she was severely chastised for even considering it, and flamed for not sharing every aspect of her story with us (which was irrelevant anyway, as she wasn't asking whether she SHOULD rehome or not, but rather how best to go about it).

All round, AAD at its usual best I'd say..! :rolleyes3:


----------



## bonny (29 December 2013)

What I don't get is why post the question in the first place ? It was obvious what responses it would get and if you really want to rehome a dog I think we all know the options available...can't see how anybody is going to come up with an easy answer. All very odd, especially as a first post and the implied pm's.


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 December 2013)

Alec get over yourself, you are not so important as you think you are.


----------



## ladyt25 (29 December 2013)

SnowOnSnow said:



			OP wanted advice on how to best go about responsibly rehoming her dog. Not to be flamed for even suggesting rehoming it. 
For WHATEVER reasons, which are NONE of our business, she has decided to rehome her dog. 
She posted on a dog forum to hopefully get some helpful advice on rehoming from people who know about dogs. 
Instead, she was severely chastised for even considering it, and flamed for not sharing every aspect of her story with us (which was irrelevant anyway, as she wasn't asking whether she SHOULD rehome or not, but rather how best to go about it).

All round, AAD at its usual best I'd say..! :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I am now past caring. I think it was a pointless post and the OP wasn't "chastised" they were just advised to reconsider given the information THEY provided. As said, had they given more or actually less detail then this thread would not have gone on past more than a couple of posts. Having a go at other forum users is a tad harsh because they dare to have an opinion over a 1st time poster's story (hey in NL they would have been jumped on and declared as a 'Troll' within 2 posts!).

I hope the OP has achieved what they set out to and that the poor dog lands on it's feet.


----------

